# Any in stock Ar 15s



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

Does anyone know of ANY manufactures that have any Ar 15s in Stock? Or any websites that do? I can not find any.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

You might try looking on gunbroker.com. Good luck finding one at a decent price and finding any ammo for it now. I thought things were slim a month ago (ammo wise) but since Holder's announcement about the AWB and "cop killer" ammo, I can't hardly find ammo anymore.


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

It will be even harder to find one that is NY legal.


----------



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

biotech said:


> It will be even harder to find one that is NY legal.


ummm thanks for the informative post.


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

There's plenty here in Houston, if you are willing to pay $1,200 and up (rock river brand). Same gun 2-3 months ago was selling for $850. Ammo, no problem, just be prepared to fall in line and bring a dolly since they only sell by the thousands. Oh I forgot to mention, that's in the gun shows.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Unless you have your heart set on an AR check out LWRCI. They make a suhweeeet rifle and they are available. I have the M6A2 in 6.8mm and love it. I added a few gooies to it - EOtech 511, Troy sights, Geiselle SSA 2 stage trigger. There are quite a few brokers on the forum that have weapons but I suggest Matt at Northwest Tactical. Good customer service and quick turn around.

Check it out. It's free http://www.lwrci.com/Home/tabid/36/Default.aspx

:smt023


----------



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

dovehunter said:


> There's plenty here in Houston, if you are willing to pay $1,200 and up (rock river brand). Same gun 2-3 months ago was selling for $850. Ammo, no problem, just be prepared to fall in line and bring a dolly since they only sell by the thousands. Oh I forgot to mention, that's in the gun shows.


wow....um thanks I guess. uhh great info......are you serious


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

rockon said:


> wow....um thanks I guess. uhh great info......are you serious


I'm seriously closing this thread since it seems all you want to do is reply sarcastically to the people who have bothered to take the time to even respond. And since I highly doubt more people are going to respond and subject themselves to ridicule because their answers might not be good enough for you, there's no need to waste the bandwidth on this any more.


----------

